# trim suggestions



## spiz (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm a DIY'er and new to this forum. I'm looking for suggestions on how to trim out the area shown in these pictures. The concrete is about 8" tall and 1 1/4" wide, and I'd like it to "fit with" the other walls which will have a 5 1/4' speed base along the walls. I've thought of doing a build-up type of molding, but I'm not sure how to address the 1 1/4 inch wide portion on the top so that it looks like it flows into the wall. 
I'm about ready to give up and tile it with stone, which would give me a unique look but is not my 1st choice. 

Any and all suggestions are appreciated. Just don't ask me who the idiot was that hung the drywall. I'm already kicking my self for that bonehead move. 

SPIZ


----------



## kellerhome77 (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know how much work you want to do but you can use furring strip to bring the wall out and sheetrock the new wall. It would eliminate the concrete.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

kellerhome77 said:


> I don't know how much work you want to do but you can use furring strip to bring the wall out and sheetrock the new wall. It would eliminate the concrete.


 This would be my first choice to or just fur out the concrete and cover it up with drywall but I have never liked the look of this.


----------



## tcc (Oct 15, 2007)

use some form of wainscot fir out 1 1/4 from drywall and use a built up chair rail to cover top.


----------



## EDW (Nov 3, 2006)

Thats a good idea with the wainscot. I was thinking of a bench seat myself. eliminate the problem by building it out further and putting a bench there. 

If you dont fur out the wall to meet the concrete and instead decide to cover up the obstruction with trim, what you will have is an invitation for someone to put there feet on. So if "can" fur it out to meet great! If you can't, make it a bench or something.


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

Maybe go ahead and tile the top and face of the concrete, then run your base.


----------



## madison wi builder (Oct 31, 2007)

*Sooo Many Options!!!*

Cover it with drywall....glue it to the concrete...corner bead with straight flex....can't nail into concrete...or...you could fir out the wall again so the drywall flows over the concrete.....Fir out the wall up to the window and put a wood shelf on top....Chisel the concrete out...just kidding What were you thinking when you built this anyway...:glare:


----------



## spiz (Oct 9, 2007)

Madison and everyone else, thanks for the great suggestions. For those of you wondering how I got into this mess, the builder left me with this mess and I wasn't smart enough at the time to have him fix it before I moved in. I decided to finish the basement myself, so have learned a lot in the process as I've never attempted any thing like this before. Hiding the concrete is the final step as I've completed all the other tasks. 

I'm weighing a couple of different ideas and will post the finished results in a few weeks. 

Thanks again for all the great suggestions.

Spiz


----------

